# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من المادة 1إلى المادة 99

## هيثم الفقى

قانون الإجراءات الجنائية

الكتاب الأول

في الدعوى الجنائية وجمع الاستدلالات والتحقيق

الباب الأول

في الدعوى الجنائية

مادة 1 

رفعها ومباشرتها

تختص النيابة العامة دون غيرها برفع الدعوى الجنائية ومباشرتها، ولا ترفع من غيرها إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون.

ولا يجوز ترك الدعوى الجنائية، أو وقفها أو تعطيل سيرها إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون.

مادة 2 

صاحب الحق في مباشرة الدعوى

يقوم النائب العام بنفسه أو بواسطة أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة بمباشرة الدعوى الجنائية كما هو مقرر بالقانون، ويجوز أن يقوم بأداء وظيفة النيابة العامة من يعين لذلك من غير هؤلاء بمقتضى القانون. 

مادة 2 مكرر 

مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادتين 1 و 2 يجوز ندب بعض رجال البوليس للقيام بالتحقيق ورفع الدعوى العمومية ومباشرتها في الجنح والمخالفات، كما يجوز في الجهات النائية أن يشمل الندب تخويل رجال البوليس المنتدبين سلطة التحقيق في الجنايات على أن يحيلوها إلى النيابة العامة للتصرف فيها.

ويتم الندب بقرار من النائب العام بعد موافقة وزيري العدل والداخلية ويكون رجال البوليس المنتدبين تابعين للنائب العام وخاضعين لإشرافه وتوجيهه.

مادة 3 

شكوى الطرف المتضرر

لا يجوز أن ترفع الدعوى الجنائية إلا بناء على شكوى شفهية أو كتابية من المجني عليه، أو من وكيله الخاص، إلى النيابة العامة، أو إلى أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي وذلك بالنسبة إلى الجرائم التي يستلزم فيها قانون العقوبات لمساءلة الجاني شكوى الطرف المتضرر ولا تقبل الشكوى بعد ثلاثة أشهر من يوم علم المجني عليه بالجريمة وبمرتكبها ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.

مادة4

تعدد المجني عليهم والمتهمين

إذا تعدد المجني عليهم يكفي أن تقدم الشكوى من أحدهم.

وإذا تعدد المتهمون وكانت الشكوى مقدمة ضد أحدهم، اعتبر أنها مقدمة ضد الباقين أيضاً.

مادة – 5 – الشكوى من القاصر

إذا كان المجني عليه في الجريمة لم يبلغ خمس عشرة سنة كاملة، أو كان مصاباً بعاهة في عقله تقدم الشكوى ممن له الولاية عليه.

وإذا كانت الجريمة واقعة على المال، تقبل الشكوى من الوصي أو القيم، وتتبع في هاتين الحالتين جميع الأحكام المتقدمة الخاصة بالشكوى.

مادة 6 

تعارض مصلحة المجني عليه 

مع مصلحة ممثله أو انعدام الممثل

إذا تعارضت مصلحة المجني عليه مع مصلحة من يمثله أو لم يكن له من يمثله، تقوم النيابة العامة مقامه.

مادة 7 

موت المجني عليه

ينقضي الحق في الشكوى بموت المجني عليه.

وإذا حدثت الوفاة بعد تقديم الشكوى، فلا تؤثر على سير الدعوى.

مادة 8 

إقامة الدعوى بطلب

من وزير العدل

لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجنائية أو اتخاذ إجراءات فيها إلا بناء على طلب كتابي من وزير العدل في الجرائم المشار إليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 224 من قانون العقوبات وكذلك في الأحوال الأخرى التي ينص عليها القانون.

مادة 9 

إجراء الدعوى بعد 

إذن الجهة المختصة

لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجنائية أو اتخاذ إجراءات فيها في الجرائم المشار إليها في الفقرتين الأوليين من المادة 224 من قانون العقوبات إلا بناء على إذن كتابي من الجهة المنصوص عليها فيها.

وفي جميع الأحوال التي يشترط القانون فيها لرفع الدعوى الجنائية إذناً أو طلباً من المجني عليه أو غيره لا يجوز اتخاذ إجراء في الدعوى الا بعد الحصول على هذا الإذن أو الطلب.

مادة 10 

التنازل

أ) لمن قدم الشكوى أو الطلب في الأحوال المشار إليها في المواد السابقة أن يتنازل عنها في أي وقت إلى أن يصدر في الدعوى حكم نهائي وتنقضي الدعوى الجنائية بالتنازل.

وفي حالة تعدد المجني عليهم لا يعتبر التنازل إلا إذا صدر من جميع من قدموا الشكوى والتنازل بالنسبة لأحد المتهمين يعد تنازلاً بالنسبة للباقين.

ب) إذا توفى الشاكي، فلا ينتقل حقه في التنازل إلى ورثته، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بما تنص عليه الفقرة الثانية من المادة 42 من قانون العقوبات.

الباب الثاني

في جمع الاستدلالات ورفع الدعوى

الفصل الأول

في مأموري الضبط القضائي وواجباتهم

مادة 11 

سلطات رجال الضبط القضائي

يقوم مأمورو الضبط القضائي بالبحث عن الجرائم ومرتكبيها، وجمع الاستدلالات التي تلزم للتحقيق والدعوى.

مادة 12 

إشراف النيابة العامة

يكون مأمورو الضبط القضائي تابعين للنيابة وخاضعين لإشرافها فيما يتعلق بأعمال وظيفتهم، وللنيابة العامة أن تطلب إلى الجهة المختصة النظر في أمر كل من تقع منه مخالفة لواجباته، أو تقصير في عمله، ولها أن تطلب رفع الدعوى التأديبية عليه. وهذا كله لا يمنع من رفع الدعوى الجنائية.

مادة 13 

مأمورو الضبط القضائي

أولاً:- يعد من رجال الضبط القضائي في دوائر اختصاصهم:-

أ) أعضاء اللجنة الشعبية العامة للأمن العام.

ب) رؤساء وأعضاء لجان التطهير المشكلة طبقاً للقانون.

ج) أعضاء الأمن الشعبي المحلي.

د) ضباط وصف ضباط وأفراد الشعب المسلح المكلفون بحراسة الحدود.

هـ) ضباط وصف ضباط الشرطة من رتبة عريف على الأقل وحرس الجمارك والحرس البلدي والتفتيش الزراعي.

و) الموظفون المخول لهم اختصاص مأموري الضبط القضائي بمقتضى القانون.

ثانياً:- يجوز منح صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي للأشخاص الذين يصدر بتسميتهم قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة بناء على عرض من اللجان الشعبية العامة المختصة.

مادة 14 قبول التبليغات والشكاوى

يجب على مأموري الضبط القضائي أن يقبلوا التبليغات والشكاوى التي ترد إليهم بشأن الجرائم وأن يبعثوا بها فوراً إلى النيابة العامة.

ويجب عليهم وعلى مرؤوسيهم أن يحصلوا على جميع الإيضاحات، ويجروا المعاينات اللازمة لتسهيل تحقيق الوقائع التي تبلغ إليهم، أو التي يعلنون بها بأية كيفية كانت، وعليهم أن يتخذوا جميع الوسائل التحفظية اللازمة للمحافظة على أدلة الجريمة.

ويجب أن تثبت جميع الإجراءات التي يقوم بها مأمورو الضبط القضائي في محاضر موقع عليها منهم يبين فيها وقت اتخاذ الإجراء ومكان حصوله.

ويجب أن تشمل تلك المحاضر زيادة على ما تقدم توقيع الشهود والخبراء الذين سمعوا. وترسل المحاضر إلى النيابة العامة مع الأوراق والأشياء المضبوطة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 15 

تبليغ النيابة

لكل من علم بوقوع جريمة، يجوز للنيابة العامة رفع الدعاوى عنها بغير شكوى أو طلب، أن يبلغ النيابة العامة أو أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي عنها.

مادة 16 

واجبات الموظفين العموميين

ومن في حكمهم في التبليغ

يجب على كل من علم من الموظفين العموميين أو المكلفين بخدمة عامة أثناء تأدية عمله أو بسبب تأديته بوقوع جريمة من الجرائم التي يجوز للنيابة العامة رفع الدعوى 

عنها بغير شكوى أو طلب، أن يبلغ عنها فوراً النيابة العامة، أو أقرب مأمور من مأموري الضبط القضائي.

وعلى كل من أدى مساعدة بحكم مهنته الطبية في حالات يشير ظاهرها إلى وقوع جريمة أن يقدم تقريراً عنها إلى النيابة العامة أو أحد رجال الضبط القضائي خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تقديم المساعدة فإذا خشي من خطر التأخير فعليه أن يقدم تقريره فوراً، ويتضمن التقرير اسم الشخص أو الأشخاص الذين طلبوا مساعدته ومكان المساعدة وزمانها واسم المجني عليه وأوصافه والبيانات اللازمة عنه وغير ذلك من المعلومات التي تمكن من معرفة ظروف الواقعة وأسبابها ووسائلها ونتائجها.

مادة 17 

الإدعاء بالحقوق المدنية

لكل من يدعي حصول ضرر له من الجريمة أن يقيم نفسه مدعياً بحقوق مدنية في الشكوى التي يقدمها إلى النيابة العامة أو إلى أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي.

وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة يقوم المأمور المذكور بتحويل الشكوى إلى النيابة العامة مع المحضر الذي يحرره.

وعلى النيابة العامة عند إحالة الدعوى إلى قاضي التحقيق أن تحيل معها الشكوى المذكورة.

مادة 18 

شرط التصريح بالإدعاء المدني

الشكوى التي لا يدعى فيها مقدمها بحقوق مدنية تعد من قبيل التبليغات ولا يعتبر الشاكي مدعياً بحقوق مدنية إلا إذا صرح بذلك في شكواه أو في ورقة مقدمة منه بعد ذلك أو إذا طلب في إحداهما تعويضاً ما.

مادة 19 

جمع الاستدلالات

لمأموري الضبط القضائي أثناء جمع الاستدلالات أن يسمعوا أقوال من يكون لديهم معلومات عن الوقائع الجنائية ومرتكبيها وأن يسألوا المتهم عن ذلك ولهم أن يستعينوا بالأطباء وغيرهم من أهل الخبرة ويطلبوا رأيهم شفهياً أو بالكتابة.

ولا يجوز لهم تحليف الشهود أو الخبراء اليمين إلا إذا خيف ألا يستطاع فيما بعد سماع الشهادة بيمين. 

الفصل الثاني

في التلبس بالجريمة

مادة 20 

تعريف التلبس

تكون الجريمة متلبساً بها حال ارتكابها أو عقب ارتكابها ببرهة يسيرة وتعتبر الجريمة متلبساً بها إذا تبع المجني عليه مرتكبها أو تبعته العامة مع الصياح أثر وقوعها أو إذا وجد مرتكبها بعد وقوعها بوقت قريب حاملاً آلات أو أسلحة أو أمتعة أو أوراقاً أو أشياء أخرى يستدل منها على أنه فاعل أو شريك فيها أو إذا وجدت به في هذا الوقت آثار أو علامات تفيد ذلك.

مادة 21 

الانتقال إلى محل الواقعة

يجب على مأمور الضبط القضائي في حالة التلبس بجناية أو جنحة أن ينتقل فوراً إلى محل الواقعة ويعاين الآثار المادية للجريمة ويحافظ عليها ويثبت حالة الأماكن والأشخاص وكل ما يفيد في كشف الحقيقة، ويسمع أقوال من كان حاضراً أو من يمكن الحصول منه على إيضاحات في شأن الواقعة ومرتكبها، ويجب عليه أن يخطر النيابة العامة فوراً بانتقاله.

ويجب على النيابـة العامة بمجـرد إخطارهـا بجناية متلبس بها الانتقال فورا إلى محل الواقعة.

مادة 22 

سلطة المأمور عند الانتقال

لمأمور الضبط القضائي عند انتقاله في حالة التلبس بالجرائم أن يمنع الحاضرين من مبارحة محل الواقعة أو الابتعاد عنه حتى يتم تحرير المحضر، وله أن يستحضر في الحال من يمكن الحصول منه على إيضاحات في شأن الواقعة.

مادة 23 

مخالفة أوامر مأمور الضبط

إذا خالف أحد من الحاضرين أمر مأمور الضبط القضائي وفقاً للمادة السابقة، أو امتنع أحد ممن دعاهم عن الحضور، يذكر ذلك في المحضر.

ويحكم على المخالف بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على أسبوع وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة قرش أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

ويكون الحكم بذلك من المحكمة الجزئية بناء على المحضر الذي يحرره مأمور الضبط القضائي.

الفصل الثالث

في القبض على المتهم والسجون 

وشكوى المسجونين

مادة 24 

القبض على المتهم الحاضر

لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يأمر بالقبض على المتهم الحاضر. الذي توجد دلائل كافية على اتهامه في الأحوال الآتية:

أولاً: في الجنايات.

ثانياً: في أحوال التلبس بالجريمة إذا كان القانون يعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر.

ثالثاً: إذا كانت الجريمة جنحة معاقباً عليها بالحبس وكان المتهم موضوعاً تحت مراقبة البوليس أو كان قد صدر إليه إنذار باعتباره متشرداً أو مشتبهاً فيه، أو لم يكن له محل إقامة ثابت ومعروف في ليبيا. 

رابعاً: في جنح السرقة والنصب والتعدي الشديد ومقاومة رجال السلطة العامة بالقوة أو بالعنف والقوادة وانتهاك حرمة الآداب والمواد المخدرة.

مادة 25 الأمر بالضبط

إذا لم يكن المتهم حاضراً في الأحوال المبينة في المادة السابقة جاز لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يصدر أمراً بضبطه وإحضاره ويذكر ذلك في المحضر.

وينفذ أمر الضبط والإحضار بواسطة أحد المحضرين، أو بواسطة رجال السلطة العامة.

مادة 26 

سماع أقوال المتهم المضبوط

يجب على مأمور الضبط القضائي أن يسمع فوراً أقوال المتهم المضبوط، وإذا لم يأت بما يبرئه، يرسله في مدى ثمان وأربعين ساعة إلى النيابة العامة المختصة.

ويجب على النيابة العامة أن تستجوبه في ظرف أربع وعشرين ساعة، ثم تأمر بالقبض عليه أو بإطلاق سراحه.

على أنه بالنسبة إلى المتهمين في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الباب الأول من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات يكون إرسال المتهم إلى النيابة العامة المختصة في خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ ضبطه

مادة 27 ضبط الجاني المتلبس

لكل من شاهد الجاني متلبساً بجناية أو جنحة يجوز فيها قانوناً الحبس الاحتياطي، أن يسلمه إلى أقرب رجال السلطة العامة دون احتياج إلى أمر بضبطه.

مادة 28 

تسليم رجال السلطة

العامة للمتلبس

لرجال السلطة العامة، في الجنح المتلبس بها التي يجوز الحكم فيها بالحبس، أن يحضروا المتهم ويسلموه إلى أقرب مأمور من مأموري الضبط القضائي.

ولهم ذلك أيضاً في الجرائم الأخرى المتلبس بها إذا لم يمكن معرفة شخصية المتهم.

مادة 29 

القبض في حالة توقف

إقامة الدعوى على الشكوى 

إذا كانت الجريمة المتلبس بها مما يتوقف رفع الدعوى عنها على الشكوى فلا يجوز القبض على المتهم إلا إذا صرح بالشكوى من يملك تقديمها. ويجوز في هذه الحالة أن تكون الشكوى لمن يكون حاضراً من رجال السلطة العامة.

مادة 30 

مشروعية القبض

لا يجوز القبض على أي إنسان أو حبسه إلا بأمر من السلطات المختصة بذلك قانوناً.

مادة 31 

مكان الحبس

لا يجوز حبس أي إنسان إلا في السجون المخصصة لذلك.

ولا يجوز لمأمور أي سجن قبول أي إنسان فيه إلا بمقتضى أمر موقع عليه من السلطة المختصة وألا يبقيه بعد المدة المحددة لهذا الأمر.

مادة 32 

زيارة السجون وتفتيشها

لكل من أعضاء النيابة العامة وقضاة الأشراف ورؤساء ووكلاء المحاكم الابتدائية والاستئنافية زيارة السجون العامة الموجودة في دوائر اختصاصهم، والتأكد من عدم وجود محبوس بصفة غير قانونية، ولهم أن يطلعوا على دفاتر السجن وعلى أوامر القبض والحبس، وأن يأخذوا صوراً منها، وأن يتصلوا بأي محبوس ويسمعوا منه أي شكوى يريد أن يبديها لهم، وعلى مدير وموظفي السجن أن يقدموا لهم كل مساعدة لحصولهم على المعلومات التي يطلبونها.

مادة 33 

شكاوى المسجونين

والسجن بصفة غير قانونية

لكل مسجون الحق في أن يقدم في أي وقت لمأمور السجن شكوى كتابة أو شفهياً ويطلب منه تبليغها للنيابة العامة أو القاضي المختص. وعلى المأمور قبولها وتبليغها في الحال بعد إثباتها في سجل يعد لذلك في السجن.

ولكل من علم بوجود شخص محبوس بصفة غير قانونية، أو في محل غير مخصص للحبس أن يخطر أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة أو القاضي المختص، وعلى كل منهما 

بمجرد علمه أن ينتقل فوراً إلى المحل الموجود به المحبوس، وأن يقوم بإجراء التحقيق، وأن يأمر بالإفراج عن المحبوس بصفة غير قانونية وعليه أن يحرر محضراً بكل ذلك.

الفصل الرابع

في دخول المنازل وتفتيشها وتفتيش الأشخاص

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 34 

دخول الأماكن المسكونة

لا يجوز لرجال السلطة الدخول في أي محل مسكون إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون أو في حالة طلب المساعدة من الداخل، أو في حالة الحريق أو الغرق أو ما شابه ذلك.

مادة 35 

تفتيش المقبوض عليهم

في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها القبض قانوناً على المتهم يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يفتشه.

وإذا كان المتهم أنثى، وجب أن يكون التفتيش بمعرفة أنثى يندبها لذلك مأمور الضبط القضائي.

مادة 36 

تفتيش منزل المتلبس

لمأمور الضبط القضائي في حالة التلبس بجناية أو جنحة أن يفتش منزل المتهم ويضبط فيه الأشياء والأوراق التي تفيد في كشف الحقيقة إذا إتضح له من أمارات قوية أنها موجودة فيه.

مادة 37 

تفتيش منازل المراقبين

لمأموري الضبط القضائي ولو في غير حالة التلبس بالجريمة أن يفتشوا منازل الأشخاص الموضوعين تحت رقابة البوليس والمشتبه في أمرهم وذلك إذا وجدت أسباب تدعو للاعتقاد بأنهم ارتكبوا جناية أو جنحة، ويكون التفتيش على الوجه المبين في المادة 40، كما يجوز للأسباب ذاتها تفتيش المتشردين أو الأشخاص الذين ليس لهم محـل إقامة ثابت ومعروف في ليبيا.

مادة 38 

تفتيش الأشخاص

أثناء تفتيش المنزل

إذا قامت أثناء تفتيش منزل المتهم قرائن قوية ضد المتهم أو شخص موجود فيه على أنه يخفي شيئاً يفيد في كشف الحقيقة جاز لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يفتشه.

مادة 39 

غاية التفتيش

لا يجوز التفتيش إلا للبحث عن الأشياء الخاصة بالجريمة الجاري جمع الاستدلالات أو حصول التحقيق بشأنها. 

ومع ذلك إذا ظهر عرضاً أثناء التفتيش وجود أشياء تعد حيازتها جريمة أو تفيد في كشف الحقيقة في جريمة أخرى جاز لمأمور الضبط القضائي أن يضبطها.

مادة 40 

إجراءات التفتيش

يحصل التفتيش بحصول المتهم أو من ينيبه عنه كلما أمكن ذلك، ويجب أن يكون بحضور شاهدين، ويكون هذان الشاهدان بقدر الإمكان من أقاربه البالغين أو من القاطنين معه بالمنزل أو من الجيران، ويثبت ذلك في المحضر.

مادة 41 

ألغيت

مادة 42 

وضع الأختام

لمأموري الضبط القضائي أن يضعوا الأختام على الأماكن التي بها آثار أو أشياء تفيد في كشف الحقيقة ولهم أن يقيموا حراساً عليها.

ويجب عليهم إخطار النيابة العامة بذلك في الحال، وعلى النيابة إذا رأت عدم ضرورة ذلك الإجراء أن تأمر بإزالة الأختام، فإن رأت إبقاءها جاز لحائز العقار أن يتظلم أمام القاضي الجزئي بعريضة يقدمها إلى النيابة العامـة وعليها رفع التظلـم إلى القاضي فوراً.

مادة 43 

ضبط مبرزات الجريمة

لمأموري الضبط القضائي أن يضبطوا الأوراق والأسلحة والآلات، وكل ما يحتمل أن يكون قد استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة، أو نتج عن ارتكابها، أو ما وقعت عليه الجريمة، وكل ما يفيد في كشف الحقيقة.

وتعرض هذه الأشياء على المتهم ويطلب منه إبداء ملاحظاته عليها. ويعمل بذلك محضر يوقع عليه من المتهم أو يذكر فيه امتناعه عن التوقيع.

مادة 44 

حرز الأشياء المضبوطة

توضع الأشياء والأوراق التي تضبط في حرز مغلق وتربط كلما أمكن، ويختم عليها، ويكتب على شريط داخل الختم تاريخ المحضر المحرر بضبط تلك الأشياء ويشار إلى الموضوع الذي حصل الضبط من أجله.

مادة 45 

فض الأختام

لا يجوز فض الأختام الموضوعة طبقاً للمادتين 42 و 44 إلا بحضور المتهم أو وكيله ومن ضبطت عنده هذه الأشياء أو بعد دعوتهم لذلك.

مادة 46 

إفشاء محتويات 

الأوراق المضبوطة

كل من يكون قد وصل إلى علمه بسبب التفتيش معلومات عن الأشياء والأوراق المضبوطة، وأفضى بها إلى أي شخص غير ذي صفة أو انتفع بها بأية طريقة كانت، يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة في المادة 236 من قانون العقوبات.

مادة 47 

إعطاء صورة 

الأوراق المضبوطة

إذا كان لمن ضبطت عنده الأوراق مصلحة عاجلة فيها، تعطى له صورة منها مصدق عليها من مأمور الضبط القضائي.

مادة 48 

الاستعانة بالقوة العسكرية

لمأموري الضبط القضائي في حالة قيامهم بواجباتهم أن يستعينوا مباشرة بالقوة العسكرية.

الفصل الخامس

في تصرفات النيابة العامة في 

التهمة بعد جمع الاستدلالات

مادة 49 

حفظ الأوراق

إذا رأت النيابة العامة أن لا محل للسير في الدعوى تأمر بحفظ الأوراق.

مادة50 

إعلان أمر الحفظ

إذا أصدرت النيابة العامة أمراً بالحفظ، وجب عليها أن تعلنه بكتاب مسجل إلى المجني عليه وإلى المدعي بالحقوق المدنية وإلى الشاكي ولو لم يدع بحقوق مدنية، فإذا توفي أحدهم كان الإعلان لورثته جملة في محل إقامته.

مادة 51 

مباشرة الدعوى وندب قاض

أو مستشار للتحقيق

إذا رأت النيابة العامة في مواد المخالفات والجنح أن الدعوى صالحة لرفعها بناء على الاستدلالات التي سمعت كلف المتهم بالحضور مباشرة أمام المحكمة المختصة.

وللنيابة العامة في مواد الجنايات والجنح قبل بدء التحقيق أو بعده أن تطلب إلى رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية ندب قاض للتحقيق أو أن تباشره بنفسها.

ولرئيس النيابة المختص أن يطلب من محكمة الاستئناف ندب مستشار لتحقيق جريمة معينة أو جرائم من نوع معين، ويكون الندب بقرار من الجمعية العامة، وفي هذه الحالة يكون المستشار المندوب هو المختص دون غيره بإجراء التحقيق من وقت مباشرته العمل.

ويجوز للمتهم في مواد الجنايات أن يطلب ندب قاض للتحقيق ويصدر رئيس المحكمة في هذه الحالة قراره بعد سماع أقوال النيابة، ويكون قراره غير قابل للطعن، وتستمر النيابة في التحقيق حتى يباشره القاضي المندوب.

الباب الثالث

في التحقيق بمعرفة قاضي التحقيق

الفصل الأول

في مباشرة التحقيق وفي دخول المدعى

بالحقوق المدنية والمسئول عنها في التحقيق

مادة 52 

مباشرة التحقيق

لا يجوز لقاضي التحقيق مباشرة التحقيق في جريمة معينة إلا بناء على إحالتها إليه وفقاً للقانون.

مادة 53 

انفراد القاضي بالتحقيق

متى أحيلت الدعوى إلى قاضي التحقيق كان مختصاً دون غيره بتحقيقها.

مادة 54 

حق قاضي التحقيق في

ندب غيره للقيام ببعض الإجراءات

لقاضي التحقيق أن يكلف أحد أعضاء النيابة أو أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي القيام بعمل معين أو أكثر من أعمال التحقيق عدا استجواب المتهم. ويكون للمندوب في حدود ندبه كل السلطة التي لقاضي التحقيق، ولقاضي التحقيق إذا دعت الحال لاتخاذ إجراء من الإجراءات خارج دائرة اختصاصه أن يكلف به قاضي محكمة الجهة أو أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة أو أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي بها.

وللقاضي المندوب أن يكلف بذلك عند الضرورة أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة أو أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي طبقاً للفقرة الأولى.

ويجب على قاضي التحقيق أن ينتقل بنفسه للقيام بهذا الإجراء كلما اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك.

مادة 55 

بيان الإجراء

المندوب له الغير

يجب على قاضي التحقيق في جميع الأحوال التي يندب فيها غيره لإجراء بعض تحقيقات أن يبين المسائل المطلوب تحقيقها والإجراءات المطلوب اتخاذها.

وللمندوب أن يجرى أي عمل آخر من أعمال التحقيق، أو أن يستجوب المتهم في الأحوال التي يخشى فيها فوات الوقت متى كان متصلاً بالعمل المندوب له ولازماً في كشف الحقيقة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 56 

نظام جلسة التحقيق

يكون لقاضي التحقيق ما للمحكمة الجزئية من الاختصاصات فيما يتعلق بنظام الجلسة.

مادة 57 

كاتب التحقيق

يستصحب قاضي التحقيق في جميع إجراءاته كاتباً من كتاب المحكمة يوقع معه المحاضر، وتحفظ هذه المحاضر مع الأوامر وباقي الأوراق في قلم كتاب المحكمة.

مادة 58 

مراقبة أعمال

قاضي التحقيق

على رئيس المحكمة مراقبة قيام القضاة المحققين بأعمالهم بالسرعة اللازمة، ومراعاتهم للمواعيد المقررة في القانون.

مادة 59 

سرية إجراءات 

التحقيق ونتائجها

تعتبر إجراءات التحقيق ذاتها والنتائج التي تسفر عنها من الأسرار، ويجب على المحققين وأعضاء النيابة العامة ومساعديهم من كتاب وخبراء وغيرهم ممن يتصلون بالتحقيق أو يحضرونه بسبب وظيفتهم أو مهنتهم عدم إفشائها، ومن يخالف ذلك منهم يعاقب طبقاً للمادة 236 من قانون العقوبات.

مادة 60 

الإدعاء بالحقوق 

المدنية أثناء التحقيق

لمن لحقه ضرر من الجريمة أن يدعي بحقوق مدنية أثناء التحقيق في الدعوى، ويفصل قاضي التحقيق نهائياً في قبوله بهذه الصفة في التحقيق.

مادة 61 

الأشخاص الذين يحق

لهم حضور التحقيق

للنيابة العامة وللمتهم وللمجني عليه وللمدعي بالحقوق المدنية وللمسئول عنها ولوكلائهم أن يحضروا جميع إجراءات التحقيق، ولقاضي التحقيق أن يجرى التحقيق في غيبتهم متى رأى ضرورة ذلك لإظهار الحقيقة وبمجرد انتهاء تلك الضرورة يبيح لهم الاطلاع على التحقيق.

ومع ذلك فلقاضي التحقيق أن يباشر في حالة الاستعجال بعض إجراءات التحقيق في غيبة الخصوم.

ولهؤلاء الحق في الاطلاع على الأوراق المثبتة لهذه الإجراءات.

وللخصوم الحق دائما في استصحاب وكلائهم في التحقيق.

مادة 62 

إخطار الخصوم بيوم ومكان التحقيق

يخطر الخصوم باليوم الذي يباشر فيه القاضي إجراءات التحقيق وبمكانها.

مادة 63 

تعيين موطن مختار

يجب على كل من المجني عليه والمدعي بالحقوق المدنية والمسئول عنها أن يعين له محلاً في البلدة الكائن فيها مركز المحكمة التي يجري فيها التحقيق إذا لم يكن مقيماً فيها.

وإذا لم يفعل ذلك، يكون إعلانه في قلم الكتاب بكل ما يلزم إعلانه به صحيحاً.

مادة 64 

اطلاع النيابة على الأوراق

للنيابة العامة الاطلاع في أي وقت على الأوراق لتقف على ما جرى في التحقيق، على ألا يترتب على ذلك تأخير السير فيه.

مادة 65 

حق ذوي الشأن في تقديم الدفوع والطلبات والمذكرات

للنيابة العامة وباقي الخصوم أن يقدموا إلى قاضي التحقيق الدفوع والطلبات التي يرون تقديمها أثناء التحقيق.

ويجوز للمجني عليه ولو لم يكن مدعياً بالحقوق المدنية أن يقدم مذكرات يشير فيها إلى أدلة الإثبات أو يقترح إجراءات معينة للوصول إلى الحقيقة.

على أن استعمال هذه المكنة لا يخول المجني عليه حقاً آخر بشأن إجراءات التحقيق فيما عدا ما نص عليه قانوناً.

مادة 66 

الفصل في الدفوع والطلبات

يفصل قاضي التحقيق في ظرف أربع وعشرين ساعة في الدفوع والطلبات المقدمة إليه، ويبين الأسباب التي يستند إليها.

مادة 67 

صدور الأوامر

في غيبة الخصوم

إذا لم تكن أوامر قاضي التحقيق قد صدرت في مواجهة الخصوم، تبلغ إلى النيابة العامة وعليها أن تعلنها لهم في ظرف أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ صدورها.

مادة 68 

صور الأوراق

للمتهم وللمجني عليه وللمدعي بالحقوق المدنية وللمسئول عنها أن يطلبوا على نفقتهم أثناء التحقيق صوراً من الأوراق أيا كان نوعها، إلا إذا كان التحقيق حاصلاً بغير حضورهم بناء على قرار بذلك.

الفصل الثاني

في ندب الخبير

مادة 69 

ندب الخبراء

إذا استلزم إثبات الحالة الاستعانة بطبيب أو غيره من الخبراء، يجب على قاضي التحقيق الحضور وقت العمل وملاحظته.

وإذا اقتضى الأمر إثبات الحالة بدون حضور القاضي نظراً إلى ضرورة القيام ببعض أعمال تحضيرية أو تجارب متكررة أو لأي سبب آخر يجب على القاضي أن يصدر أمراً يبين فيه أنواع التحقيقات وما يراد إثبات حالته.

ويجوز في جميع الأحوال أن يؤدي الخبير مأموريته بغير حضور الخصوم.

مادة 70 

يمين الخبراء

يجب على الخبراء أن يحلفوا أمام المحقق يميناً على أن يبدوا رأيهم بالأمانة والصدق وعليهم أن يقدموا تقريرهم كتابة.

مادة 71 

ميعاد تقديم التقرير

يحدد المحقق ميعاداً للخبير ليقدم تقريره فيه، وله أن يستبدل به خبيراً آخر إذا لم يقدم التقرير في الميعاد المحدد.

مادة 72 

الخبراء الاستشاريون

للمتهم أن يستعين بخبير استشاري ويطلب تمكينه من الاطلاع على الأوراق وسائر ما سبق تقديمه للخبير المعين من قبل القاضي، على ألا يترتب على ذلك تأخير السير في الدعوى.

مادة 73 

رد الخبراء

للخصوم رد الخبير إذا وجدت أسباب قوية تدعو لذلك، ويقدم طلب الرد إلى المحقق للفصل فيه، ويجب أن تبين فيه أسباب الرد، وعلى المحقق الفصل فيه في مدة ثلاثة أيام من يوم تقديمه.

ويترتب على هذا الطلب عدم استمرار الخبير في عمله إلا في حالة الاستعجال بأمر من القاضي.

الفصل الثالث

في الانتقال والتفتيش وضبط

الأشياء المتعلقة بالجريمة

مادة 74 

انتقال المحقق

ينتقل المحقق إلى أي مكان كلما رأى ذلك ليثبت حالة الأمكنة والأشياء والأشخاص ووجود الجريمة مادياً وكل ما يلزم إثبات حالته.

مادة 75 

تفتيش الأماكن

تفتيش المنازل عمل من أعمال التحقيق، ولا يجوز الالتجاء إليه إلا في تحقيق مفتوح وبناء على تهمة موجهة إلى شخص مقيم في المنزل المراد تفتيشه، بارتكاب جناية أو جنحة أو باشتراكه في ارتكابها أو إذا وجدت قرائن على أنه حائز لأشياء تتعلق بالجريمة.

وللمحقق أن يفتش أي مكان ويضبط فيه الأوراق والأسلحة والآلات وكل ما يحتمل أنه استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة أو نتج عنها أو وقعت عليه وكل ما يفيد في كشف الحقيقة.

مادة 76 

حضور صاحب المنزل

يحصل التفتيش بحضور المتهم أو من ينيبه عنه إن أمكن ذلك.

وإذا حصل التفتيش في منزل غير المتهم يدعى صاحبه للحضور بنفسه وبواسطة من ينيبه عنه إن أمكن ذلك.

مادة 77 

إخطار النيابة 

بالانتقال للتفتيش

على قاضي التحقيق كلما رأى ضرورة للانتقال للأمكنة أو للتفتيش أن يخطر بذلك النيابة العامة.

مادة 78 

تفتيش الأشخاص

لقاضي التحقيق أن يفتش المتهم، وله أن يفتش غير المتهم إذا اتضح من أمارات قوية أنه يخفي أشياء تفيد في كشف الحقيقة، ويراعى في التفتيش حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة (35). 

مادة 79 

ضبط الخطابات والرسائل

لقاضي التحقيق أن يضبط لدى مكاتب البريد كافة الخطابات والرسائل والجرائد والمطبوعات والطرود، ولدى مكاتب التلغرافات كافة البرقيات، كما يجوز له مراقبة المحادثات التليفونية متى كان لذلك فائدة في ظهور الحقيقة.

مادة 80 

حظر ضبط الأوراق التي لدى الدفاع أو المستشارين

لا يجوز لقاضي التحقيق أن يضبط لدى المدافع عن المتهم أو الخبير الاستشاري الأوراق، والمستندات التي سلمها المتهم لهما لأداء المهمة التي عهد إليهما بها ولا المراسلات المتبادلة بينهما في القضية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 81 

الاطلاع على الأوراق المضبوطة

يطلع قاضي التحقيق وحده على الخطابات والرسائل والأوراق الأخرى المضبوطة على أن يتم هذا إذا أمكن بحضور المتهم والحائز لها أو المرسلة إليه ويدون ملاحظاتهم عليها.

وله عند الضرورة أن يكلف أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة بفرز الأوراق المذكورة وله حسب ما يظهر من الفحص أن يأمر بضم تلك الأوراق إلى ملف القضية أو بردها إلى من كان حائزا لها أو إلى المرسلة إليه.

مادة 82 

أحكام الأوراق المضبوطة

الأشياء التي تضبط تتبع نحوها أحكام المادة (44)

مادة 83 

ضبط الأشياء والأمر بتقديمها

لقاضي التحقيق أن يأمر الحائز لشيء يرى ضبطه أو الاطلاع عليه بتقديمه. ويسري حكم المادة 257 على من يخالف ذلك الأمر، إلا إذا كان في حالة من الأحوال التي يخوله القانون فيها الامتناع عن أداء الشهادة.

مادة 84 

التبليغ عن الأشياء المضبوطة وتسليمها

تبلغ الخطابات والبرقيات المضبوطة إلى المتهم أو الشخص المرسلة إليه، أو تعطى إليه صورة منها في أقرب وقت. إلا إذا كان في ذلك إضرار بسير التحقيق.

ولكل شخص يدعى حقاً في الأشياء المضبوطة أن يطلب إلى قاضي التحقيق تسليمها إليه، وله في حالة الرفض أن يتظلم أمام رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية.

الفصل الرابع

في التصرف في الأشياء المضبوطة

مادة 85 

رد الأشياء المضبوطة

يجوز أن يؤمر برد الأشياء التي ضبطت أثناء التحقيق ولو كان ذلك قبل الحكم، ما لم تكن لازمة للسير في الدعوى أو محلاً للمصادرة.

مادة 86 

الأشخاص المخولون تسلم المضبوطات

يكون رد الأشياء المضبوطة إلى من كانت في حيازته وقت ضبطها. وإذا كانت المضبوطات من الأشياء التي وقعت عليها الجريمة أو المتحصلة منها، يكون ردها إلى من فقد حيازتها بالجريمة، ما لم يكن لمن ضبطت معه حق في حبسها بمقتضى القانون.

مادة 87 

جهة إصدار أمر الرد

يصدر الأمر بالرد من النيابة العامة أو قاضي التحقيق أو غرفة الاتهام أو المحكمة المختصة.

مادة 88 

أثر الأمر بالرد

لا يمنع الأمر بالرد ذوي الشأن من المطالبة أمام المحاكم المدنية بما لهم من حقوق، وإنما لا يجوز ذلك للمتهم أو المدعي بالحقوق المدنية إذا كان الأمر بالرد قد صدر من المحكمة بناء على طلب أيهما في مواجهة الآخر.

مادة 89 

الأمر بالرد

يؤمر بالرد ولو من غير طلب.

ولا يجوز للنيابة العامة ولا لقاضي التحقيق الأمر بالرد عند المنازعة. ويرفع الأمر في هذه الحالة أو في حالة وجود شك في من له الحق في تسلم الشيء إلى غرفة الاتهام لتأمر بما تراه أو بإحالة الخصوم للمحكمة المدنية إذا رأت موجباً لذلك، وفي هذه الحالة يجوز وضع الأشياء المضبوطة تحت الحراسة، أو اتخاذ وسائل تحفظية أخرى نحوها.

مادة 90 

التصرف بالأشياء المضبوطة عند الحفظ

يجب عند صدور أمر بالحفظ أو بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى أن يفصل في كيفية التصرف في الأشياء المضبوطة إذا لم يكن قد تم ذلك من قبل وكذلك الحال عند الحكم في الدعوى إذا حصلت المطالبة بالرد أمام المحكمة.

مادة 91 

التصرف عند عدم المطالبة بالرد

الأشياء المضبوطة التي لا يطلبها أصحابها في ميعاد ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء الدعوى تصبح ملكاً للحكومة بغير حاجة إلى حكم يصدر بذلك.

مادة 92 

الأشياء المعرضة للتلف والباهظة النفقات

إذا كان الشيء المضبوط يتلف بمرور الزمن أو يستلزم حفظه نفقات تستغرق قيمته، جاز أن يؤمر ببيعه بطريق المزاد العام متى سمحت بذلك مقتضيات التحقيق، وفي هذه الحالة يكون لصاحب الحق فيه أن يطالب في الميعاد المبين في المادة السابقة بالثمن الذي بيع به.

الفصل الخامس

في سماع الشهود

مادة 93 

سماع الشهود

يسمع قاضي التحقيق شهادة الشهود الذين يطلب الخصوم سماعهم ما لم ير عدم الفائدة من سماعهم.

وله أن يسمع شهادة من يرى لزوم سماعه من الشهود عن الوقائع التي تثبت أو تؤدى إلى ثبوت الجريمة وظروفها وإسنادها إلى المتهم أو براءته منها.

مادة 94 

إعلان الشهود 

وتكليفهم بالحضور

تقوم النيابة العامة بإعلان الشهود الذين يقرر قاضي التحقيق سماعهم، ويكون تكليفهم بالحضور بواسطة المحضرين، أو بواسطة رجال السلطة العامة.

ولقاضي التحقيق أن يسمع شهادة أي شاهد يحضر من تلقاء نفسه، وفي هذه الحالة يثبت ذلك في المحضر.

مادة 95 

كيفية سماع الشهود

يسمع القاضي كل شاهد على انفراد، وله أن يواجه الشهود بعضهم ببعض وبالمتهم.

مادة 96 

البيانات عن الشهود

يطلب القاضي من كل شاهد أن يبين اسمه ولقبه وسنه وصناعته وسكنه وعلاقته بالمتهم، ويدون هذه البيانات وشهادة الشهود بغير كشط أو تحشير.

ولا يعتمد أي تصحيح أو شطب أو تخريج إلا إذا صدق عليه القاضي والكاتب والشاهد.

مادة 97 

التوقيع على الشهادة

يضع كل من القاضي والكاتب إمضاءه على الشهادة وكذلك الشاهد بعد تلاوتها عليه وإقراره بأنه مصر عليها فإن امتنع عن وضع إمضائه أو بصمته أو لم يمكنه وضعه أثبت ذلك في المحضر مع ذكر الأسباب التي يبديها، وفي كل الأحوال يضع كل من القاضي والكاتب إمضاءه على كل صفحة أولاً بأول.

مادة 98 

الأحكام الخاصة بالشهود

تطبق فيما يختص بالشهود أحكام المواد 256 و 258 و 259 و 260 و 261.

مادة 99 

الحضور

يجب على كل من دعي للحضور أمام قاضي التحقيق لتأدية شهادة أن يحضر بناء على الطلب المحرر إليه، وإلا جاز للقاضي الحكم عليه، بعد سماع أقوال النيابة، بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات، ويجوز له أن يصدر أمراً بتكليفه بالحضور ثانياً بمصاريف من طرفه، أو أن يصدر أمراً بضبطه وإحضاره.

----------


## عادل الشعيبي

الســــــ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ــــــــلام  أجو ان تقبلوني عضواً معكم في هذا المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## فهد

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا يا عادل

----------

